# 2003 Mercury optimax 175 - water out the exhaust port



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a 2003 Mercury Optimax 175. I have noticed water spraying out of the exhaust port. It comes out like a faucet. The motor is peeing good, running great, never over heats. Any suggestions on what this could be?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its normal to get water out your exhaust ports. the water going in the motor flows through your motor and it goes out the exhaust ports. through hub exhaust the water also flows out your prop.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Some water out of the exhaust ports at idle is normal. Should be less at WOT. At WOT most of it should exit by prop. 
If you feel there is more than normal at idle or a lot at WOT check to make sure there is not a restriction at the lower exhaust at the prop. Mice,spiders etc can get up in the exhaust port at the prop and plug it up.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. It seems more than normal. It's spraying like a faucet. I will check for a blockage at the prop.


----------

